# Zexion vs surskitty



## The Omskivar (Feb 1, 2015)

Zexion said:


> *Format:* 3v3 Singles
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 35%
> ...


[size=+2]*Zexion vs surskitty*[/size]

*Zexion's active squad*

 *Flame* the male Cyndaquil <Blaze> @ Fire Stone
 *Star* the genderless Starmie <Illuminate>
 *Sparky* the female Shinx <Intimidate>
 *Ninja* the male Nincada <Compound Eyes>
 *Who* the female Hoothoot <Keen Eye>
 *Piggly* the male Swinub <Snow Cloak>
 *Iron* the female Aron <Rock Head>
 *King* the male Slowpoke <Oblivious> @ Quick Claw
 *America* the male Rufflet <Sheer Force> @ King's Rock
 *Chippy* the male Chespin <Bulletproof>


*surskitty's active squad*

 *Viktor* the male Machop <Guts> @ Prism Scale
 *Maxine* the female Cyndaquil <Blaze>
 *Sierra* the female Zubat <Inner Focus> @ Black Sludge
 *Schtolteheim Reinbach III* the male Cleffa <Magic Guard> @ Soothe Bell
 *Arshtat* the female Hoppip <Chlorophyll> @ Eviolite
 *Jeane* the female Pichu <Static> @ Soothe Bell
 *Chiepoo* the male Meowth <Technician> @ Amulet Coin
 *Elenor Silverberg* the female Venonat <Tinted Lens>
 *Eugene* the male Taillow <Guts> @ Prism Scale
 *Cleo* the female Fletchling <Gale Wings> @ Sharp Beak

1. Zexion sends out
2. surskitty sends out and commands
3. Zexion commands
4. I ref!  Let's do this!


----------



## Zexion (Feb 1, 2015)

Alright then! Let's lead with Iron, the adorable Aron!


----------



## surskitty (Feb 1, 2015)

Arshtat, let's hope you're better fated than your namesake!

Let's lead this off with a *Cotton Guard*!  Then put up a *Grassy Terrain*, and finish by tossing her an *Energy Ball*, because who doesn't like energy, am I right?  If she Protects, use *Cotton Guard* again instead.

*Cotton Guard* ~ *Grassy Terrain* ~ *Energy Ball*/*Cotton Guard*


----------



## Zexion (Feb 1, 2015)

Urgh, Hoppip. A hair aggravating, but I think you've got this, Iron!

Begin with a *Toxic*. Let's follow that with a couple of *Head Smashes*. Can't let this little Hoppip be too much of an issue, can we?

*Toxic ~ Head Smash ~ Head Smash*


----------



## The Omskivar (Feb 1, 2015)

Mt. Pyre.  A calm, solemn mountain summit, whereupon can usually be found Trainers of all sorts, from the Youngster to the Veteran, come to pay their respects to their departed Pokemon friends.  At the very peak, the old man leaned back against the altar, surveying his somber domain.  It was a quiet day; there were no visitors yet.  Just the peaceful fog of the mountaintop, the soft chimes of the Chingling carried lightly on the breeze.  He breathed in the mountain air, enjoying the tranqui--oh no.  Oh _no._

_Asber_ Trainers.

Zexion, surskitty and The Omskivar reached the peak of Mt. Pyre and took their positions, ignoring the behests of the old man to _get those damn kids_ off of his _damn haunted lawn._

Zexion threw his Pokeball, and Iron the Aron appeared on the grass.  The Iron Armor Pokemon's big blue eyes peered out from its faceplate, appearing to appreciate the mountainous terrain.  Upon seeing the altar, Iron wandered towards it and attempted to eat it, but was kept at bay by the old man's walking stick until she gave up and returned to the battlefield.

She was met with the sight of a big pink...pillowy thing, in the form of Arshtat, surskitty's Hoppip.  Arshtat floated lazily in the misty air, her yellow eyes staring seemingly at nothing in particular, a wide, relaxed grin across her face.  The breeze was soft, but noticeable, and while a little chilly, it was ideal for, well, floating lazily in the misty air.  The Trainers began to command their Pokemon.

*Round 1*

Team Zexion
OOO

Iron 
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Wondering what headstones taste like.

Team surskitty
OOO

Arshtat 
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Enjoying the breeze while she still doesn't have to move.​
Arshtat sank gently down to the ground, shaking spores of fluff from her leaves as she did so.  The cotton fell with her, landing all over her body and creating a layer of insulation.  Once she had touched down, however, Arshtat did not stop, and soon she was buried beneath a mound of cotton, which she then packed down with her leaves, clearing holes for all of her vital orifices.  With that, she took flight once more, a bit heavier, but none the worse for wear (the opposite, actually).  Just in time, too, because as she lifted off, a revolting blob of poisonous gunk flew underneath her, soaring past its target until it splattered all over a sculpture of a Dusknoir.  Iron, the last of the poison still dripping from her mouth, glared at Arshtat, who smiled back as everyone ignored the exasperated old man complaining about _all the damn cotton_ and the _poisonous crap all over the damn statue._

Arshtat began to spin in place in the air, throwing seeds instead of spores this time.  These seeds, which glowed green in the pale mists, reached far and wide across the battlefield, and sprouted instantly upon hitting the grass, growing into...more grass.  This grass, however, looked much healthier than the dull, crunchy mountain grass, and as Iron watched the blades climb from the ground, she felt a certain serenity, as if whatever this attack was, it wasn't truly going to hurt her.  With a soft smile, she pawed the ground with one stubby leg, exhaled forcefully, and charged Arshtat like a raging Tauros.  With a mighty leap, the Aron sailed into her opponent, crashing into her (with a _paff!_ and a burst of cotton) at just enough of an angle to send her spinning wildly through the air.  Arshtat cried out as she righted herself just in time to avoid careening into a rather large headstone (belonging to a particularly revered Donphan named Groove--"May you find happiness in the Motocross course in the sky"), while Iron stuck the landing, digging into the dirt as she slid to a halt and shook her head.

Arshtat caught her breath.  Crap.  That really hurt.  Leaves are okay, though, nothing feels broken, thank Celebi for all that cotton.  Time to kick this up a notch.  She curled her leaves above her, kicking her legs a bit to stay afloat.  A green spark flickered between her jagged wingparts, blossoming into a large ball of radiant energy.  The tall grass angled towards it, seeming to reach for it earnestly, then settled as Arshtat threw the ball at Iron with a "Hyahhp!"  Standing at too awkward of an angle to dodge, Iron let out a rattling whimper through her metal visage as she skidded along the grass, then launched herself into another Head Smash.  Arshtat was ready for it this time, and flapped one leaf as the Aron neared her, drifting to one side and avoiding the attack.  Iron landed in a tuck-and-roll, and was about to try again when The Omskivar waved his flag, signaling the end of the round.  Bemused, Iron trotted back to her trainer, feeling the green grass brush her belly and carapace soothingly.

The old man pounced on the opportunity to scrub the poison from the statue and rake the excess cotton from the grass, muttering in a curmudgeonly fashion.

*Round 1*

Team Zexion
OOO

Iron 
*Health:* 90%
*Energy:* 80%
*Status:* Feeling calmer than you'd expect.

Team surskitty
OOO

Arshtat 
*Health:* 80%
*Energy:* 89%
*Status:* Gazing somewhat wistfully at the grass. (Def +3)​
*Calculations*
Cotton Guard- 3% energy
Toxic- 4% energy, missed (needed a 90 or lower, rolled 95)
Grassy Terrain- 4% energy
Head Smash- 20% damage (base 15%, STAB 18%, CG 15%, SE 22%, Eviolite 20% final damage), 8% energy
Energy Ball- 11% damage, 4% energy, did not lower SD (rolled a 54)
Head Smash- 8% energy, missed (needed an 80 or lower, rolled an 88)

Notes
-Toxic and the second Head Smash both missed.  Awful luck, really.
-Iron healed for 1% at the end of the round, because that was the only action she was damaged in.
-Grassy Terrain is in effect for 4 more actions.
-Grassy Terrain only affects Pokemon on the ground, so Arshtat is actually not benefiting from it at all, being inherently hovering.
-The old man hates you.
-Zexion commands first.


----------



## Zexion (Feb 1, 2015)

Well razzle frazzle, Iron. Not a bad round, a bit unlucky, but not bad.   Can't let a little floating puff ball ruin or day, can we?

Alright, open with a *Rock Polish*, we need all the speed we can get. Let's follow that up with a *AncientPower*. Hopefully we don't do too terribly bad again, so end with a *Head Smash*.

*Rock Polish ~ AncientPower ~ Head Smash*


----------



## surskitty (Feb 1, 2015)

Haha, oops.

Start by waiting for her to polish her rocks off and give her an *Encore*!  And while she's busy with that, let's get _something_ from that grassy terrain: *Grass Knot* that sucker!  Plenty of plant life there already to grab her with.  And if she stops polishing herself, help her go blind from all that shining with *Flash!*

*Encore* (after Rock Polish) ~ *Grass Knot*/*Flash* ~ *Grass Knot*/*Flash*


----------



## The Omskivar (Feb 1, 2015)

*Round 2*

Team Zexion
OOO

Iron 
*Health:* 90%
*Energy:* 80%
*Status:* Feeling calmer than you'd expect.

Team surskitty
OOO

Arshtat 
*Health:* 80%
*Energy:* 89%
*Status:* Gazing somewhat wistfully at the grass. (Def +3)​
Arshtat flopped around in the air, biding her time and looking expectantly at Iron, a big, dopey smile stretched between her yellow eyes.  Iron stared back at her, never breaking eye contact as she gave two violent shudders, her metal shell and rocky body grating against each other.  Sloughing off some extra bits, Iron immediately felt herself moving more easily through the air.  The grass swayed against her, almost in approval, and it broke her concentration on her foe; looking back, she was surprised to see the Hoppip showing her own approval.

"_Guuurl_, you are lookin' _fine!_" Arshtat cheered, clapping her leaves and hands together.  "I wish _I_ could do something like that!  I can't fly without my leaves though.  Do it again!"

_Well,_ thought Iron, _what's the worst that could happen?_  She grated more detritus from her form, making a bit more of a show this time, feeling the streamlining effects almost instantaneously.  A scrape here, a scrape there--but suddenly, the grass that she had come to appreciate so much was caught around her leg, and she fell on her face (but she did it _really fast_).  Arshtat laughed to herself, then recomposed her visage into a look of innocence as Iron stood back up.

Iron blinked, confused.  Why did that happen?  She must not have been paying much attention.  The extra speed should help, too--but what if she was even _faster?_  Then she'd be _unstoppable_.  She gave a few more shudders, even the smallest of metal shavings twinkling in the grass as she became aerodynamic as _hell_.  She hopped from side to side, testing her new speed, and was about to charge when she found herself tumbling through the grass, a rather thick blade wrapped around her back leg.  Damn, wasn't she fast enough?  She didn't know how much faster she could get.  The grass stroked her underbelly and her face, almost apologetically.

Agitated, Iron turned to the field to watch the referee wave his flag, and her opponent smile back at her innocently.  The old man finished raking the cotton from the grass just in time to find a sizable pile of metal and rocks sitting in the grass near a very shiny Aron, and began raking those up as well, complaining loudly and promising to get his lawn mower.

*End of Round 2*

Team Zexion
OOO

Iron 
*Health:* 73%
*Energy:* 74%
*Status:* Gotta go fast! (Speed +6, Encored for one more action)

Team surskitty
OOO

Arshtat 
*Health:* 80%
*Energy:* 79%
*Status:* _Eeexcellent._ (Def +3)​
*Calculations*
Rock Polish- 2% energy
Encore- 4% energy
Rock Polish- 2% energy
Grass Knot- 10% damage, 3% energy
Rock Polish- 2% energy
Grass Knot- 10% damage, 3% energy

Notes
-Grassy Terrain is in effect for one more action.
-surskitty commands next!


----------



## surskitty (Feb 1, 2015)

Toss off a *Worry Seed* so you won't have to worry so much about the head smashing, and then go for a *Swagger!*  If the aron tries to shield herself with Protect or Substitute, throw off another *Cotton Guard* instead.  

Then, if the Swagger worked, throw off a *Cotton Guard* again, or else *Grass Knot*!

*Worry Seed* ~ *Swagger*/*Cotton Guard* ~ *Cotton Guard*/*Grass Knot*


----------



## Zexion (Feb 2, 2015)

Well, that did not go as expected. A bit of a disappointment, but nothing we can't bounce back from. Hang in there Iron!

So, there is nothing we can do too quickly. Lead with another *Rock Polish*, since there isn't much else we can do. I don't trust our current luck streak, so follow with a *Protect* to ward off that Swagger. End with an *AncientPower*.

*Rock Polish ~ Protect ~ AncientPower*


----------



## The Omskivar (Feb 2, 2015)

Editing my post to account for Grassy Terrain healing, sorry! Reffing will be up later


----------



## The Omskivar (Feb 3, 2015)

*Round 3*

Team Zexion
OOO

Iron 
*Health:* 73%
*Energy:* 74%
*Status:* Gotta go fast! (Speed +6, Encored for one more action)

Team surskitty
OOO

Arshtat 
*Health:* 80%
*Energy:* 79%
*Status:* _Eeexcellent._ (Def +3)​
Iron tried one more time to shave off even the tiniest imperfection on her metal body, but found her efforts to be void; her pulsing shudders, normally grating to listen to, now produced naught but a soothing metallic hum, which was echoed in higher pitch by an unseen Chimecho.  She was perfect.  And, now that she thought about it, why was she changing because someone else asked her to?  Here she was, hurting herself while she tried to impress this stranger, her _opponent_ no less--it was time to get back to business.

She turned to face her foe, only to find that Arshtat had drifted quite close to her.  A third type of seed was floating down from the Hoppip's leaves, this one landing directly on Iron.  Suddenly, a wave of paranoia struck Iron as the seeds nestled within her nooks and crannies.  What did they do?  What was going to happen now?  Nothing appeared to be different, but...it definitely warranted some attention.  Maybe a lot of attention.  It was something to worry about.  The soothing grass brushed against the Aron, perhaps in an attempt to reassure her, just before it was forcefully run over with a manual lawnmower, piloted by a highly agitated old man.

Arshtat swayed in the air, giggling to herself.  She was a very accomplished Hoppip at the moment; everything she had sewn had come to fruition.  Well, maybe not that Grassy Terrain, but even then, it wasn't benefiting anyone anymore.  Opening her mouth to boast of her successes, she instead found herself met with a vast green sphere.  Soundproofing?  How _boring_.  Arshtat changed her course, instead floating around in circles, shaking more cotton onto herself.  Soon she was more spherical than...Hoppip-shaped, needing to land momentarily and actively dig out tunnels for her eyes and ears, her stubby arms looking like even smaller stubs under the white-pink cotton lump.

Iron saw that her opponent wasn't spreading any additional plant-matter in her direction, so she let down her shield.  Time to finally _wreck some shit_.  She closed her eyes, focusing on the timeless nature of the earth, of stone, the unchanging fundamentals of her element.  Around her, the freshly-cut grass shook, then uprooted itself in the wake of a circle of rising, levitating stones.  The old man saw the stones destroying his recent handiwork and leaned back against the altar, exasperated.  As he sighed loudly and left to get some topsoil and grass seed, the rocks began to spin, slowly, then more quickly, finally stopping as Iron opened her now-glowing eyes.  The rocks threw themselves at Arshtat, colliding with her and pushing her backwards against the wind.  She cried out, her open mouth giving her a distinctly Pac-Man appearance, as the glow from Iron's eyes spread throughout her body.  The Aron looked around, confused but at ease, a newfound sense of power coursing through her.

Arshtat was getting upset.  No matter how hard she tried, how many seeds she planted, Rock attacks _really_ hurt.  With a snarl (or at least, as much of a snarl as a Hoppip can manage), she snapped her leaves forward, and a blade of grass snaked from the ground and curled around Iron's leg.  Instead of tripping the Iron Armor Pokemon, the grass grew even longer, lifting her into the air, then whipping forward, throwing her bodily across the field.  Iron moaned as she plowed through the grass and dirt, thankful to see the flags being waved as she trudged slowly back to her Trainer.

*End of Round 3*

Team Zexion
OOO

Iron 
*Health:* 57%
*Energy:* 68%
*Status:* Sore, but otherwise feeling good. (Attack +1, Defense +1, SpAtk +1, SpDef +1, Speed +6, ability changed to Insomnia)

Team surskitty
OOO

Arshtat 
*Health:* 70%
*Energy:* 70%
*Status:* Feeling a bit heavier, and thinking her peripherals might be compromised. (Def +6)​
*Calculations*
Rock Polish- 2% energy
Worry Seed- 3% energy
Protect- 2% energy
Cotton Guard- 3% energy
Ancient Power- 10% damage, 2% energy
Grass Knot- 17% damage, 3% energy

Notes
-There are a few shallow holes around Iron.
-Grassy Terrain recovered 1% health after the first action, then disappeared.
-Ancient Power raised stats.
-Grass Knot was a critical hit.
-Zexion attacks next.


----------



## Zexion (Feb 3, 2015)

Okay, really good round for us Iron, I'm proud. We're gonna keep this going.

Alright, so I want you to continue attacking with *Ancient Power*. That worked great. At any point in this round, should she attempt to Protect, I want you to *Chill*, get some of your energy back.

*Ancient Power/Chill ~ Ancient Power/Chill ~ Ancient Power/Chill*


----------



## surskitty (Feb 3, 2015)

This is going to hurt a bit, Arshtat, but don't worry: it's going to hurt her more.

Start off with a *Swagger*, then *Double Team* and another *Grass Knot*.  *Swagger* again if she snaps out of confusion.

*Swagger* ~ *Double Team/Swagger* ~ *Grass Knot/Swagger*


----------



## The Omskivar (Feb 5, 2015)

*Round 4*

Team Zexion
OOO

Iron 
*Health:* 73%
*Energy:* 74%
*Status:* Gotta go fast! (Speed +6, Encored for one more action)

Team surskitty
OOO

Arshtat 
*Health:* 80%
*Energy:* 79%
*Status:* _Eeexcellent._ (Def +3)​
Iron smiled triumphantly, sending another array of mystical-power-infused rocks flying towards Arshtat.  The Hoppip forced herself not to cry out, as the stones collided with her even harder than the last; instead, she sneered at her opponent.

"Is _that_ the best you can do?"  She scoffed.  "I barely felt that one!  I guess I'm just..._better_ than you are.  But we already knew that, didn't we?"

Iron growled.  That wasn't fair; the cotton was insulating her, probably.  She could do better.  Filled with rage, she stomped the ground, dragging up another round of stones, throwing them at Arshtat again.  Knowing that her job was done, Arshtat didn't stop herself from squealing in pain as she careened through the air from the impact.  She did, however, flap her leaves to spin faster, whirling around until she formed a tight circle.  Faster and faster, round and round she went, until she was just a blur.  Iron tried to keep up, but had to close her eyes to avoid throwing up some half-digested metal.  When she reopened them, there were five identical pairs of yellow eyes peering at her from large balls of floating cotton.

All of this trickery was making Iron's head hurt.  With a frustrated cry, she planted herself on the ground, reaching into the earth again--_SMACK-CLANG!!_  She flew backwards, having been uppercut by a large rock that had shot up from beneath her.  Landing on her back, she struggled to right herself, her back spikes embedded in the earth, and was thankful to feel something grabbing her leg and pulling her upright.  She was then much less thankful when she discovered that it was another blade of ruthless grass, which she realized when it slammed her face into the dirt.

Arshtats one through five grinned at each other as the referee waved his flags.

*End of Round 3*

Team Zexion
OOO

Iron 
*Health:* 44%
*Energy:* 62%
*Status:* Rubbing her chin. (Attack +3, Defense +1, SpAtk +1, SpDef +1, Speed +6, ability changed to Insomnia) (Confused: severe, 50% chance to fail each action)

Team surskitty
OOO

Arshtat 
*Health:* 48%
*Energy:* 59%
*Status:* "Does my hair really look like that?" (Def +6, 4 clones)​
*Calculations*
Ancient Power- 11% damage, 2% energy
Swagger- 4% energy
Ancient Power- 11% damage, 2% energy
Double Team- 4% energy (4 clones)
Ancient Power- confused (4% damage to self), 2% energy
Grass Knot- 9% damage, 2% energy

Notes
-There are a lot of holes around Iron.
-Grassy Terrain recovered 1% health after the first action, then disappeared.
-Ancient Power did not raise stats.
-Double Team produced 4 clones, for a total of five Arshtats.
-Iron hit herself in her confusion on the third action.
-surskitty attacks next.


----------



## surskitty (Feb 5, 2015)

Hmm.  Hmm, hmm, hmm.

Let's go for Leech Seed, Amnesia, and Synthesis.  If she uses a shield or Substitute to protect herself against Leech Seed, then jump straight to Amnesia and Synthesis, and fill in your third action with Sunny Day.  If you've forgotten Synthesis or Sunny Day by the time you try to use them, use Grass Knot instead.

*Leech Seed*/*Amnesia* ~ *Amnesia*/*Synthesis*/*Grass Knot* ~ *Synthesis*/*Sunny Day*/*Grass Knot*


----------



## Zexion (Feb 5, 2015)

The field is a bit more even now, good job Iron! Still a bit worried though.

Let's lead with a Protect. That Leech Seed is going to be too nasty to take. Let's avoid as much pain as we can and follow that with a Sandstorm. Let's end with a Stealth Rock, protect our backs if you get too hurt.

*Protect ~ Sandstorm ~ Stealth Rock*


----------



## The Omskivar (Feb 10, 2015)

*End of Round 4*

Team Zexion
OOO

Iron 
*Health:* 44%
*Energy:* 62%
*Status:* Rubbing her chin. (Attack +3, Defense +1, SpAtk +1, SpDef +1, Speed +6, ability changed to Insomnia) (Confused: severe, 50% chance to fail each action)

Team surskitty
OOO

Arshtat 
*Health:* 48%
*Energy:* 59%
*Status:* "Does my hair really look like that?" (Def +6, 4 clones)​
Arshtat, who had been enjoying the synchronized floating of herself and her illusory sisters, turned her attention to her opponent as the flags waved.  She saw the wary eyes of the Aron, peering at her from behind a translucent green shield.  Smiling, she closed her eyes, letting her troubles leave her mind for a moment.  Forgetting about the heat of battle, about her own offenses as well as her opponent's defenses, she felt her own mind grow clearer (if a little more numb).  Too soon, she decided, was her attention's return to the fray.  She opened her eyes.

She immediately closed them again.  Iron smiled, as the whirlwind of gritty sand she had pulled up around her billowed into a harrowing onslaught.  Arshtat's clones squinted with her, then dissipated in the harsh weather as she whimpered.  Spreading her leaves above her, she tried to soak up as much sunlight as she could through the ever-thickening stream of needling sand.  Panting from the effort, she felt the scratches from the sand and stones stitch themselves together.

Iron grinned.  She'd circumvented those tricksy clones, and she'd blocked out the sun to halt Arshtat's healing efforts in their tracks.  Now it was her field, her advantage, and she concentrated on the sand she controlled.  Grains collided with grains, fusing together, the sharp edges forming sinister, jagged stones that floated around her foe.

Arshtat flapped her less-tattered wingleaves, creating a gust that cleared the sand with a soft but clear whistling sound.  The sun shone brightly, and the old man stopped shielding his face to groan and curse the gods at the sight of all the sand in the field.  He sat against the altar and held his head in his hands as The Omskivar waved his flags.

*End of Round 5*

Team Zexion
OOO

Iron 
*Health:* 44%
*Energy:* 54%
*Status:* Feeling less headache-y. (Attack +3, Defense +1, SpAtk +1, SpDef +1, Speed +6, ability changed to Insomnia) (Confused: mild, 12% chance to fail each action)

Team surskitty
OOO

Arshtat 
*Health:* 71%
*Energy:* 39%
*Status:* Eyeing the stones warily. (Def +6, SpDef +2; Energy Ball forgotten)​
*Calculations*
Protect- 2% energy
Amnesia- 2% energy
Sandstorm- 4% energy, 2% damage (once)
Synthesis- 25% health, 13% energy
Stealth Rock- 2% energy
Sunny Day- 5% energy

Notes
-There are a lot of holes around Iron.  And a lot of sand.  Like everywhere.
-Stealth Rocks are floating around Arshtat.
-Arshtat forgot Energy Ball.
-Sandstorm got rid of the Double Team clones.
-Synthesis was weakened in Sandstorm.
-Iron didn't roll confusion at all.
-Sunny Day is in effect (5 more actions).
-Zexion attacks next.


----------



## Zexion (Feb 10, 2015)

Aaaand we're back on the bottom, Iron, apologies!

Let's just use Ancient Power all the way through. Should she protect herself at any time, take a Chill. If she hits you with another Swagger, I want you to Chill out as well.

*Ancient Power/Chill ~ Ancient Power/Chill ~ Ancient Power/Chill*


----------



## surskitty (Feb 10, 2015)

(Psst: you didn't list the Amnesia boost in the summary and you listed the clones when you said they disappated.)

TRY HARD, ARSHTAT!

*Solarbeam ~ Solarbeam ~ Solarbeam*


----------



## The Omskivar (Feb 23, 2015)

*End of Round 5*

Team Zexion
OOO

Iron 
*Health:* 44%
*Energy:* 54%
*Status:* Feeling less headache-y. (Attack +3, Defense +1, SpAtk +1, SpDef +1, Speed +6, ability changed to Insomnia) (Confused: mild, 12% chance to fail each action)

Team surskitty
OOO

Arshtat 
*Health:* 71%
*Energy:* 39%
*Status:* Eyeing the stones warily. (Def +6, SpDef +2; Energy Ball forgotten)​
Iron slammed her stubby legs into the earth, sending more rocks flying at Arshtat.  Growling entirely non-intimidatingly, the Hoppip spread her leaves, mindful of the pointed detritus floating around her, maximizing her green surface area to ensure maximum intake of sunlight.  When her leaves glowed white-green with an almost audible radiance, she clapped them together, sending a burst of light directly into Iron's face.  The Aron grit her teeth and dug deep grooves in the grass as she slid backwards, but she did not give way, summoning further ammunition from the mountain.

The old man shielded his weeping eyes as another flash of brilliant energy connected Hoppip and Aron briefly with a beam of light.  Both sides panted lightly, Iron bounding back to the heat of battle to throw more rocks at Arshtat.  However, this time there was no immediately noticeable effect; then, a large rock that had flown from somewhere behind her struck Iron in the back of the head with a loud _*CLANGGGGG.*_

With a smile, Arshtat let one more Solar Beam loose from her big pink cottony head.  As it connected with the flawless surface of Iron's iron armor, it lit the mountainside up like a disco ball.

*End of Round 5*

Team Zexion
OOO

Iron 
*Health:* 9%
*Energy:* 48%
*Status:* Seeing spots.  Lots of spots. (Attack +3, Defense +1, SpAtk +1, SpDef +1, Speed +6, ability changed to Insomnia) (Confused: light, 6% chance to fail each action)

Team surskitty
OOO

Arshtat 
*Health:* 44%
*Energy:* 21%
*Status:* Enjoying the light show. (Def +6, SpDef +2; Energy Ball forgotten)​
*Calculations*
Ancient Power- 9% damage, 2% energy
Solarbeam- 14% damage, 6% energy
Ancient Power- 9% damage, 2% energy
Solarbeam- 14% damage, 6% energy
Ancient Power- 9% damage, 2% energy
Solarbeam- 14% damage, 6% energy

Notes
-There are a lot of holes around Iron.  And a lot of sand.  Like everywhere.
-Stealth Rocks are floating around Arshtat.
-Solarbeam didn't take extra energy in the sunlight.
-Iron rolled confusion on the third action.
-Third Solarbeam hit the cap.
-Sunny Day is in effect (2 more actions).
-surskitty attacks next.


----------



## The Omskivar (Mar 11, 2015)

(late) *DQ Warning for surskitty.*  You have 48 hours to post.


----------



## The Omskivar (Apr 15, 2015)

Annnnnd it's been over a month.  Sorry guys!  *surskitty is disqualified* which means Zexion and I get $8 and $5, respectively.  Iron gets a single EXP, and I *think* Arshtat also gets one?  I could be wrong, I'm a little iffy on DQ prizes but I'm pretty sure EXP sticks

Prizes should be handled by the database!


----------

